# Comportamento strano della tastiera

## Elianto

Salve a tutti.

Ho un problema con la tastiera sotto Xfree ... non riesco a far funzionare il tasto maggiore/minore. In modalità console invece tutto ok.

In rc.conf la tastiera è settata con it e anche in XF86Config sembra essere tutto a posto. Qualcuno ha suggerimenti?

Utilizzo la versione 4.3 di Xfree ...

Ciao e Grazie

----------

## l0rdt

Beh... posta magari la parte interessante del tuo XF86Config e magari che tipo di tastiera hai.

Ciao!

----------

## xlyz

20 post + sotto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=44855

usare search no?    :Wink: 

----------

## Elianto

Grazie, risolto tutto.

La prossima darò un'occhiata anche hai post precedenti

( a dire la verità una ricerca su tutti i forum l'avevo fatta, ma non era venuto fuori un gran che ...  :Wink:  )

Grazie Ancora !!

----------

